# Living in Saskatchewan on miminum wage



## Bartek (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Guys
just like i wrote before i want to move to Saskatchewan soon.
right now minumum wage in Sask is $9.5 .
Working full time its possible for me to earn about $1500 + tips/gratitudes.
Is it possbile to live in Saskatchewan for minimum wage ??
i dont expect anything fancy, obviously when i will be there i want to reduce expenses as much as i can.

Any information would be much appreciated


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Is that the minimum wage for restaurant employees?


----------



## Bartek (Dec 27, 2011)

its minimum wage in Saskatchewan according to government.

for a restaurant employees wage is between $9,5 -$12 depends on restaurant


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Bartek said:


> its minimum wage in Saskatchewan according to government.
> 
> for a restaurant employees wage is between $9,5 -$12 depends on restaurant


Then you can easily work out how much you'll earn.


----------



## Bartek (Dec 27, 2011)

thanks for your help Auld Yin


----------



## sean Buick 76 (Jan 7, 2012)

Honestly it might be tough to live off that little of $. Try to find a job at a hotel or something so you have free place to stay.


----------

